# Deval Patrick mentioned as Holder replacement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Attorney General Eric Holder's Fast and Furious guns scandal woes could prove to be a career opportunity for Gov. *Deval Patrick*, if the nation's beleaguered top lawman finds himself on the outs, pundits told the Herald.
Patrick was rumored to be one of President Obama's AG candidates in 2008, but the Milton Democrat had only finished his second year as governor at that point.
Now, Holder is in a showdown with House Republicans - who voted to hold him in contempt last week - and Sen. Scott Brown and others have called for his resignation.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1061143555


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

The POTUS is going to pick a liberal, cop hating douche anyway. Might as well root for him to take our liberal, cop hating douche off our hands.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome!!! Totally AWESOME! Win-Win!!! Get the bitch outta our hair so little Timmy can be driven by Troopers everywhere...Less bashed up state vehicles that way!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Awesome!!! Totally AWESOME! Win-Win!!! Get the bitch outta our hair so little Timmy can be driven by Troopers everywhere...Less bashed up state vehicles that way!


 "Trooper XYZ, what's the rest area with the most activity? Quick, take me there!"


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Free Them All Deval!!!

This could be a very good thing if Obama is defeated. We get to get rid if Deval, and Romney gets to get rid of him again later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

